# Tune Up Aion



## Sin (9. September 2009)

So, ich habe mich mal auf dem Weg gemacht und getestet, welche Einstellungen in Aion das meiste "Tuning" Potenzial haben um eure FPS nach oben zu Pushen.

Das ganze wurde mit folgendem System getestet:

Intel E8200 @ E8500
4GB DDR2 800
ATI 4870 512MB
Windows 7

Testweise: Die Testweise ist ziemlich simple: Ich habe mir eine bestimmte Route in Aion ausgesucht, die alles beherbergt: Wasser, Mobs, Bäume, Pflanzen und eine relativ hohe Sichtweite. 
Jedes mal wenn ich die Einstellung geändert habe, bin ich diesen Weg wieder entlang gelaufen und habe mir die Min und Max FPS aufgeschrieben und den Mittelwert davon genommen. Dieser Mittelwert war anschließend Basis für die Berechnungen.
Jedesmal wurd immer nur eine Einstellung geändert, das heißt, Alles max ausser die jeweilige Einstellung.

Aber genug gequatscht, hier die Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit ihr wisst, wie ihr die Tabelle auswerten könnt, hier ein Beispiel anhand der Objekt Reichweite:
Auf Maximalen Einstellungen habe ich 60fps. Wenn ich die Objekt Reichweite auf Mittel stelle, habe ich einen Gewinn von 20fps, also statt 60fps, 80fps.
Das ergibt ein Tuningpotenzial von 33%.
Wenn die Objekt Reichweite nun auf low steht, habe ich einen gewinn von 45fps gegenüber der hohen Basis Einstellung, also statt wie bisher 60fps, 105fps.
Das wäre an dieser ein Tuningpotenzial von 75%

Da Zahlen schön und gut sind, aber manche Leute lieber Bildchen mögen, hier ein vergleich:

*Alles auf MAX:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alles auf MID*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alles auf LOW*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben, Aion sieht sehr häßlich aus, wenn die Wasserdetails auf Low sind, bieten aber mitunter das größte Tuningpotenzial. Lohnt sich natürlich nur dann, wenn ihr in einem Gebiet mit Wasser seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischen den Schatten, gibt es zwischen Max und Mid, nur einen meiner Meinung nach marginalen Unterschied, wärend low den Schatten nurnoch als einen Punkt darstellt. Im Massen PvP wäre es das erste was man ausschalten sollte um einige FPS zu gewinnen.

Die Texturdetails gehen sehr schnell auf die Optik des Charakters, und wirken bereits ab den Mittleren Einstellungen relativ verwaschen.


----------



## Squizzel (9. September 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen scheint Aion sehr ausgewogen zu sein, was die Gewichtung der einzelnen Detailstufen angeht. In WoW machte 90% der Performence die Schattenquallität aus, die anderen Einstellungen waren eher irrelevant.


----------



## Darjun (9. September 2009)

Super Sache Sin
Danke für die Mühen, finde ich sehr übersichtlich und hilfreich!


PS: Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht von Performanceproblemen betroffen und fahre alles auf MAX ohne jeglich Ruckler o.ä aber es wird sicher einigen hier helfen das Spiel besser zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Naarg (9. September 2009)

Wärend ich bei wow froh sein kann wenn ich mit mittleren Einstellungen 30 fps bekomme habe ich bei Aion mit mehr Einstellung (fast alles voll) weit über 40 FPS. 
Die Grafikengine von Aion scheint sehr gut programmiert zu sein.
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 8600, eine standard Laptop Grafikkarte.


----------



## Drydema (9. September 2009)

und wie man sieht ist der böse schatten mal wieder einer der fps fresser schlecht hin auf den man sehr gut verzichten kann


----------



## Lari (9. September 2009)

Die Performance hat bisher überrascht, da ich auf FullHD (1920x1080) mit allen Einstellungen mindestens Hoch - Maximum spiele und trotzdem immer über 60 FPS bis hoch zu 90FPS habe. Der Rechner in groben Zügen: AMD X2 6000+, ATI HD 4850, 4 GB RAM, Win7.
Allerdings bin ich natürlich nicht in den Genuss von MAssenschlachten oder ähnlichem gekommen. Erst da zeigt die Engine, ob sie wirklich was drauf hat.
Was Aion von Anfang an richtig macht ist die große Zugänglichkeit für alle möglichen System, wobei ruhig noch etwas Spielraum für Highend Maschinen gut gewesen wäre.

Man kann jetzt schwärmen, wie toll doch alles ist, wenn es um Grafik geht, aber tut euch selbst einen Gefallen und betrachtet den Abyss bzw. die Massenschlacht Hotspots erstmal noch mit einem kritischen Auge. Denn PvE Gebiete mit relativ geringer Spielerdichte stehen in keiner Relation zum Endgame/MAssen-PvP.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt schwärmen, wie toll doch alles ist, wenn es um Grafik geht, aber tut euch selbst einen Gefallen und betrachtet den Abyss bzw. die Massenschlacht Hotspots erstmal noch mit einem kritischen Auge. Denn PvE Gebiete mit relativ geringer Spielerdichte stehen in keiner Relation zum Endgame/MAssen-PvP.



Ganz genau! Und genau deshalb ist die Arbeit von Sin (vielen Dank übrigens) auch super! Da man jetzt weiß, welche Regler man bewegen muss, sollte es im Massen PvP mal ruckeln!


----------



## Yaggoth (9. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Und genau deshalb ist die Arbeit von Sin (vielen Dank übrigens) auch super! Da man jetzt weiß, welche Regler man bewegen muss, sollte es im Massen PvP mal ruckeln!



Grundsätzlich eine super Arbeit! Gibt auf jeden Fall schon mal erste Anhaltspunkte!

Zu Kaldareth´s Aussage müsste man allerdings noch hinzufügen, dass bei Performance-Problemen bezüglich Massenschlachten sich en anderes Bild ergeben dürfte. Hier (denke ich mal) werden hauptsächlich die Schatten, Texturdetails und AA/AF für Performanceeinbrüche sorgen. Wasser und Object Range sollte wenig bringen ^^


----------



## Jelly (9. September 2009)

Wiedereinmal sehr schön , Danke Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine super Arbeit! Gibt auf jeden Fall schon mal erste Anhaltspunkte!
> 
> Zu Kaldareth´s Aussage müsste man allerdings noch hinzufügen, dass bei Performance-Problemen bezüglich Massenschlachten sich en anderes Bild ergeben dürfte. Hier (denke ich mal) werden hauptsächlich die Schatten, Texturdetails und AA/AF für Performanceeinbrüche sorgen. Wasser und Object Range sollte wenig bringen ^^



Natürlich dient es nur als Anhaltspunkt. Es darf auch niemand erwarten, dass wenn er mit einer Matrox Mystique 220 spielt und den Schatten ausschaltet ware wunder bewirkt. Es soll halt nur grob zeigen, welche Einstellung potenziell den größten Gewinn an FPS bringen.


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2009)

Matrox dass waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sher schöner Bericht von dir. Werde den sogleich einer Kollegin zeigen die ein bisschen mühe mit aion hat..


----------



## Jelly (9. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Matrox dass waren noch Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.dooyoo.de/grafikkarten/3dfx-voodoo5-6000/ mehr sag ich net das waren Zeiten :X wobei meine Jetzige auch net wirklich kleiner is


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

/husch :-P

Will mich net umsonst vor dem Pc gesetzt und fps gezählt haben ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

nette arbeit sin^^ denke mein PC schafft das auf HD so oder so,^^ trotzdem wirds vielen helfen, und das nicht so schnell vergessn^^ (seit wann macht den Sichtweite soviel aus?)
naja dachte immer schatten sind die ultimativen Fresser, sowie landschaftdetails egal bin kein experte^^


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nette arbeit sin^^ denke mein PC schafft das auf HD so oder so,^^ trotzdem wirds vielen helfen, und das nicht so schnell vergessn^^ (seit wann macht den Sichtweite soviel aus?)
> naja dachte immer schatten sind die ultimativen Fresser, sowie landschaftdetails egal bin kein experte^^



Sichtweite hat schon immer in vielen Spielen extrem viel ausgemacht. Bestes Beispiel dafür war z.B. Hdro. Der Computer muss halt weniger von der Landschaft rendern.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. September 2009)

/push

Nicht, dass dieser wertvolle Thread ganz untergeht. Gerade zum Release wird er bestimmt für einige interessant.


----------



## Rukaniz (15. September 2009)

Vll sollte man den Thread zum Sticky machen das mindert vllt ein wenig den neuen andrang von Threads welche genau das fragen was hier erklärt wird (z.B was soll ich am besten runtermachen und was hoch bla bla)


----------



## iR_Habren (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

Gerade im PvP möchte ich nicht auf max Range sicht verzichten aber ich kann die meisten von euch beruhigen, Abyss ca 40 Weißflügel gegen ca 25 Schwarzflügel ohne Probleme im FPS kaum spürbar das soviele gleichzeitig berechnet werden.

Hatte in der Schlacht weder ruckler noch anderweitige Performance probleme und habe selbst nur mit 2 GB Ram DDR2-800 alle einstellungen bis auf Schatten auf 1 Balken unter Max stehen.


So Long Habren


----------



## Yaggoth (16. September 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Gerade im PvP möchte ich nicht auf max Range sicht verzichten aber ich kann die meisten von euch beruhigen, Abyss ca 40 Weißflügel gegen ca 25 Schwarzflügel ohne Probleme im FPS kaum spürbar das soviele gleichzeitig berechnet werden.



Klingt zwar vielversprechend, aber bei einer 1000 gegen 1000 Schlacht kann es durchaus sein, dass so 100-500 Spieler in deinem Sichtfeld sind, die alle gleichzeitig agieren. Dass sollte Leistung kosten. Naja, es ist ja nichtmehr lang und dann sehen wir wieviel so eine Massenschlacht am System zieht :-)


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Bitte schlagt mich nicht, aber wenn ich die 3 Bilder im Direktvergleich seh, gefällt mir Medium am besten o_O


----------



## Djiin (5. Januar 2010)

Naarg schrieb:


> Wärend ich bei wow froh sein kann wenn ich mit mittleren Einstellungen 30 fps bekomme habe ich bei Aion mit mehr Einstellung (fast alles voll) weit über 40 FPS.
> Die Grafikengine von Aion scheint sehr gut programmiert zu sein.
> Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 8600, eine standard Laptop Grafikkarte.


 
ÖHH, das mit WoW ist so ne sache wenn du in sturmwind 30fps kein wunder^^
In Sanctum hab ich beim Handwerkeln auch nur noch 25 fps und im Gebiet wo ich alleine bin 60^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ignatz87 (15. Januar 2010)

liegt einfach daran das der Speicher, auch der der Grafikkartem, extrem viele Spieler berchnen muss. Das is aber nen Prob beo jedem mmorg :-)Danke Sin für diese sehr schöne darstellung!


----------



## Stancer (15. Januar 2010)

Am meisten rechnen muss der PC halt wenn viele Spieler zu sehen sind, weil jedes Ausrüstungsteil angezeigt werden muss.

Wer in Sanctum z.b. grosse FPS Probleme hat kleiner Tip : Mit Shift+F12 kann man die Spieler ausblenden. Hilft auch, wenn mal wieder 20 spieler auf dem Teleporter stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (24. Januar 2010)

Ach ich freu mich ja schon wenn die aktuelle AION-Grafik bald der Vergangenheit angehören,
und die ersten Threads auftauchen "AION ruckelt so extreme auf einmal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alles dank der neuen Grafik-Engine *hihi*


----------

